# Tinted tail lights (pics)



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

what % tint is that do you know?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I wanna say 5% maybe 10%......I'll have to ask guy that I got them off of. I'll take some night time pics here in abit. Eh, not bad for free right!? Lol


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Night time with running lights (I just hit the unlock button on the key fab)


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

With brake pedal pressed


----------



## DaDankMan (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! was thinking of doing this as well


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I got them free from some guy down in Milwaukee...traded my stock tails for these tinted ones


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

...looks really kool.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Thought they would look good on a victory red cruze


----------

